# Links to various mods for Gaggia Classic



## Richard_severn (May 3, 2017)

Hi,

So I should have a Gaggia classic in the next week or so (Hopefully less) and I have been looking at the various mods that can be done to the machine to make it run like a more expensive machine.

I have seen mentions of countless mods and was wondering if anyone had links to threads on them or if there is actually nothing documented for them.

I don't plan on doing these mods straight away I want to use the machine as it is to see how far I can get with it and then see what needs improving.

I will list a few I have seen mentioned so far and see if anyone has any link

OPV Mod http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?3859-Adjusting-the-OPV-(over-Pressure-Valve)-Gaggia-Classic

PID Obviously MrShades for this http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?31342-MrShades-Gaggia-Classic-PID-Kit-(1-32DIN)-Complete-PID-kit-with-full-guide-%A394

Dimmer pressure profiling (I believe this is for pre-infusing)https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?20575-Gaggia-Dimmer-Switch-low-pressure-pour

Automatic shot timer https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=21171

Brass plate for the boiler to increase its thermal mass to help with temp dropping from cold water being added. http://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/Mobile/MobileModels.aspx?ModelID=1976

Water preheat, or using the OPV to put water back into the tank and warm it up.

Warming coil around the boiler

To finish this off i have searched however there are so many posts just saying I have done x,y,z mod and its great but no explanation how and I did not want to resurrect a load of old threads instead I thought I would start a brand new one and hopefully have all the information and links in the same place.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

Thanks for those, im in the market for a Classic (Pm if your selling one please peeps)

I Noticed on ebay a few people mention reducing the pressure to 10 bar - is that something you guys would recommend?


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Hi @buzz sorry for the shameless plug but I am selling a Classic in the classifieds section. It has the 10 bar OPV as well as a Rancilio Silvia steam wand.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Silvia steaming wand updrade. Ditch that abomination that is the pannarello.

If your drip tray rattles when the pumps a pumping then bend the stainless steel casing in at the corners either side of the drip tray untill its a snug fit and actually grips the drip tray in place. This simple cost free mod eliminates that cheap rattling sound.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> If your drip tray rattles when the pumps a pumping then bend the stainless steel casing in at the corners either side of the drip tray untill its a snug fit and actually grips the drip tray in place. This simple cost free mod eliminates that cheap rattling sound.


Or - give the pump a rotate inside, sometimes the hard pipe going from the pump to boiler ensures that pump is closer to the case (causing rattling) than necessary.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Its not the pump inside rattling against the casing, its the drip tray having too much room either side


----------



## Tom p (Jan 1, 2017)

I Have my setup for sale:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152572634629?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Few mods added


----------



## TheWolvesAreAttacking (Jul 12, 2017)

Does anyone have experience of the brass shower plate holder? Can you tell the difference in quality of shot? Or anyone with a pid notice the temp staying higher through the shot?


----------



## crmdgnly (Apr 12, 2017)

TheWolvesAreAttacking said:


> Does anyone have experience of the brass shower plate holder? Can you tell the difference in quality of shot? Or anyone with a pid notice the temp staying higher through the shot?


My original aluminium one needed replacing because it was a bit corroded from not being cleaned regularly enough in its early life. So I got a brass one as they were relatively cost effective, and I knew it would be easier to clean as well as having the added benefit of improved temp stability. However, I couldn't tell you if it noticably improved the shot as I didn't do a side by side comparison. I'm happy with it on the basis I felt I needed a new one, and brass is by far the better choice. I don't know if I would have ordered one if my original had been in better condition; I'd probably have spent the money on a new screen or basket (which may be next on the list unless I decide to PID).


----------



## TheWolvesAreAttacking (Jul 12, 2017)

Thanks, to be fair, my plate is a bit corroded and since I just decided to go upgrade mad on my classic (instead of buying a new machine), it's not exactly the most expensive mod!


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

My little write-up for the Gaggia Classic preheated box.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?33228-Gaggia-Classic-preheater-box


----------



## ken0062 (May 19, 2017)

Instead of all these combined individual mods has anyone here had any success going down the Espressuino route.

Seems the main problem is getting PCB manufactured

I have just got hold of a second hand classic and I am trying to decide what route to go down.


----------



## alexis (Aug 8, 2019)

Best mod!!!


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

I wrote up my attempt at the pressure gauge mod.
https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/41276-my-classic-pressure-gauge-mod/

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilly (Jul 29, 2019)

Richard_severn said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I should have a Gaggia classic in the next week or so (Hopefully less) and I have been looking at the various mods that can be done to the machine to make it run like a more expensive machine.
> I have seen mentions of countless mods and was wondering if anyone had links to threads on them or if there is actually nothing documented for them.
> ...


DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO GO ABOUT FITTING LEDs ABOVE THE WATER TANK ON A CLASSIC.
I KNOW IT CAN BE DONE AND WANT TO HAVE A GO MYSELF.
ANY HELP TIPS ANYONE?????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Holyzeus (Aug 28, 2019)

I DON'T KNOW! but I'd be interested to


----------



## Mileskea (Jul 3, 2019)

Hi Guys

On the subject of lights...

I toyed with the idea of wiring LEDs into the top of the water tank. My Classic is finished in a dark brown nd it makes seeing into the tank very difficult.

in the end I bought some remote controlled submersible LED lights of tinternet and just dropped one in the tank. The only extra thing was to stick a magnet on the back of the remote so it can stick to the side of the machine and not go wandering like all my other remotes! 

Hope that helps if only as an interim measure. if anyone comes up with a proper fix I would also be very interested.

Cheers

AMK


----------

